# Cloud Lift proportions



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm making my wife some greene and greene inspired planters for Mother's day. The planter will be six inches tall and I'm wondering how large I should make each 'lift'. I should add that the box will only be two feet wide. I was thinking that 3/4" would be enough but does anyone know if Greene and Greene had specific proportions that they went with. Thanks


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Those dimensions definitely weren't specific. They also used them in both straight and curves pieces alike. But yeah, 3/4" in that 2 ft. Span sounds reasonable. IIRC, that's the dimension I used for the cloudlifts on this piece here:


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks. That is one good looking side table by the way.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Just flipping through Robert Lang's Shop Drawings for Greene & Greene Furniture, here are some of his measurements:

Gamble bookcase top rail (half-span, 20"): lift 3/8" 
Thorsen serving table, lower rail, span 49": lift 3/8" 
Bolton Hall table, side apron, span 18": lift 3/8" 
Tichenor Bedroom chest, side upper rail, span approx 18": double lift in 5/8" 
Thorsen plant stand, apron, span 10 1/2": lift 1/4" to 5/16"

Based on that sample, 3/8" would be about right.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, that is really helpful Mark. Thanks.

I also found this website, http://cwis.usc.edu/dept/architecture/greeneandgreene/ It just gives basic dimensions but lots of ideas.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

If anyone is interested here are the final results:


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

They look nice. I think you got the proportion right. I'm making a door and using 1" lift.


----------

